

Qute and awesome text editor with Markdown and TeX support for PC/Mac/Linux - X4
http://www.inkcode.net/qute

======
X4
When you add pandoc or lunamark to it, it becomes super powerful:

[http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/](http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/) or
[http://jgm.github.io/lunamark/](http://jgm.github.io/lunamark/)

